# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  смена Adsl на wifi

## mazahaka9691

здравствуйте,такая ситуация,есть юсб модем адсл zyxel p630,и такой вопрос,если я куплю точку доступа wi fi смогу ли я заменить этой точкой сам модем?

----------


## Cheechako

> модем адсл zyxel p630...точку доступа wi fi


Обычно точка доступа подключается по LAN-интерфейсу, у данного модема отсутствующему. Заменить можно на модем с точкой доступа (примеры); по деньгам будет приблизительно одинаково (+/- 100-200 руб., если не требовать чего-то экстраординарного).

----------


## mazahaka9691

на сколько я понял телефонный шнур который втыкается в адсл модем п630 можно будет воткнуть например в этот Модем DSL D-Link "DSL-2600U/BRU/C2" ADSL2/2+,и заходить в интернет соединяясь с вай фай или же адсл2,хотя я не знаю что такое адсл2,не знаю как называется,можно будет соединить ноутбук сетевым кабелем с этим модемом?

----------


## Cheechako

ADSL2 - просто "улучшенная" версия, в теории может обеспечить более высокую скорость (зависит от провайдера + возможны проблемы в зависимости от качества линии связи). Указанные модели - в принципе, тот же zyxel p630 с дополнительными возможностями (если честно, не понимаю, зачем делать USB-модемы, Ethernet сейчас есть в любых компьютерах/ноутбуках). Дальнейшее зависит от настройки модема (в этом смысле стоит позаботиться, чтобы к нему можно было найти подробное руководство, для 2600U вроде подойдёт описание от 2650U).

----------


## mazahaka9691

Ethernet у меня есть,ну и вай фай,в общем надо покупать,подобное устройство,спасибо,вопрос думаю решен)))а этот долбаный адсл разобью молотком

----------


## Элеанора

я на стриме когда была, просто сменила модем и заработал wifi. А потом я всё это вместе взятое решила на выдленку onlime сменить)

----------

